# On Lone Parents Payment and want partner to move in.



## tt2685 (26 Feb 2010)

hi,
   I am on Lone parent payment for past 2years and recently myself and daughters Father have started seeing each other and thinking about moving in together therfore I will have to go off Lone parents payments and go onto jobseekers allowance. I am wondering how long will this process take and what would be our intitilments be. He is currently on jobseekers allownace. I also recieve rent allowance of 88euro per week and I pay 52euro towards it, how will us living together effect this also.Any advice please??


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2010)

Start by reading the keypost guide at top fo thsi forum.


----------



## tt2685 (26 Feb 2010)

Thank you, just read the keypost and worked out what we would be entitled to. Any idea how rent allowance would be affected and how long would it take social welfare to change my payment from lone parents to jobseekers allowance ie.is it like making a new claim?   Many Thanks.


----------



## puddykat (15 Mar 2010)

Hi everyone,new to this site and lookin for advice.
I am currently  on one parent and was recieving rent allowence.I am considering returning o work and moving back in wih the father of my child.
Question 1: Will i lose all one parent family if i return to work? Question 2: can we claim rent allowence if we are living together and not married...Im not sure what my options are so any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (15 Mar 2010)

If you move in with your partner, you are no longer entitled to OFP whether you start work or not.

If you don't move in and start work, you can earn up to 146 euro pw without affecting your OFP.  Anything over that will start to reduce your OFP, and if you earn over 425 euro pw, your OFP will stop.   Your Rent Supplement may be affected as well.

Entitlement to Rent Supplement as a family will depend on circumstances - what income you and/or your partner is on.  If either of you are working full-time, you can't qualify for Rent Supplement.


----------



## puddykat (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks for replyin Gipimann...am honest person so i would inform the SW i had moved back in with the dad...I was more quering the whole rent all.as he is unemployed at present but a job is in the pipeline likewise im going to interviews at present...so if one of us worked could we apply for it?thanks


----------



## BONDGIRL (17 Mar 2010)

Fair play to you puddykat for being honest..   Like that I am not marrying and was made redundant and you get remarks saying. why dont you pretend you dont have a partner so you can get your mortgage paid each mth..  I am like no, I wouldnt go there. best of luck


----------



## gipimann (17 Mar 2010)

puddykat, if either of you work more than 30 hours per week, you can't qualify for Rent Supplement no matter how much or how little you earn.

If you work less than 30 hours pw, you can apply for Rent Supplement and entitlement will depend on the total family income.

Best of luck!


----------

